# planing and prop budget



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

planing for my haunt is nearly done!!!!! now i have to think about my budget. including new props, lighting, supplies, and more. and with all of the new props coming out I WANT THEM ALL!!!!!! what kinda props would be good for my haunt??? it is called the witch shack comment below!


----------



## kermat13 (Jul 13, 2008)

take if from me--when you plan your budget--double it and then add some more. I'm already over my budget by 30% for this year


----------

